# dove year round



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

i was reading the upland rules and i can hunt eurasian collared year round i am going out on the 4th to shoot at some eurasian collared dove .


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup, it's true. Just be sure of you target.

It's nice when you're hunting doves in dove season and they come into your set-up. Bonus birds!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone got a good photo of a collard dove, Are they eatable? And what parts of Utah are they?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Most of the ECD that I have seen have been around my house ( where I cannot shoot them). I hunt doves every year for at least deveral days near Delta and have never shot one durring the season. Does anyone know where to find them in any concentration in an area that is leagal to hunt?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Anyone got a good photo of a collard dove, Are they eatable? And what parts of Utah are they?


I did a google image search (sorry I can't post pic's at work). Looks like they are the kind that flourish in suburbia. I shot one up in Cache Valley a few years ago.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's some photos of the Eurasion Collared-Dove. The 2nd one is from my yard.



















Like scott_rn says they prefer staying in town. I'm anxious to get one in the frying pan.

My wife is fattening them up in the back yard with bird seed. I may have to sight-in my pellet gun.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well i went out last night and shot 5 eurasion dove going back out on the 4th to shoot some more . down here in in st.geroge there lot dove .


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I always thought those were older morning doves they have a very similar look except I guess the ECD are a lighter gray and have the collar like in there name huh.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The best way to distinguish ECD from mourning doves in flight is their tail. Instead of the fan(spade) shape tail of the Mourning Dove the UCD has a long straight squared off tail. But given that doves fly erradically and they warp the shape of thier tail while menuvering I am still not that confident on ID quickly while shouldering a shotgun.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Guess I better be safe and let them land and take a look through the binocs before shooting at it. I would still have to let it fly back up though no fun in shooting a dove off a fence post or something, or just stay real safe and not shoot at them until September 1st then it won't matter what drops. I don't think i've ever had ECD, MorningD isn't bad is ECD meat about the same in taste. I guess I could have eaten one and not known it.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I haven't seen any of those collared Doves up around this neck of the woods (Syracuse).
I do have about a half dozen Morning Doves hanging out at the feeders in my back yard.
they sure are getting fat.
MMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

ECD are quite plentiful here on my farm. The birds are slightly larger than a mourning dove has been my experience. Table fare? They eat the same. Maybe better from the housewives fattening them up on bird seed. The ECD here get into the hog feed along with the wild turkeys. Most are gray, I have a few here that are nearly white. Easy to tell the diff when they fly.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a couple around my house hear in northern utah, I think I will get the pellet gun out shot me some


----------

